# My sister has offered to be a surrogate... advice please?



## marleymoo (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Having very recently been given the DX that I cannot conceive naturally (although I had suspected a good few years ago) my amazing sister has offered to be a surrogate for me. Now, it is very early days and I am in the process of figuring out my next-steps but I am trying to get my head around everything and there is so much! 
So, firstly, I am going to give IVF a go but the amazing offer has got me thinking...
Has anyone on here experienced surrogacy from their sister?
Also, she lives in a different country to me, would this create legal problems?
We would plan to use my eggs and my partners sperm.
So many questions!!!!
Thank you for taking the time to read this 
Love,
Marls
xx


----------



## Ticky (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi Marls

I cant offer any real advice but i didn't want to read and run. My sister also offered to carry a child for me which is absolutely amazing. I assumed that this would be my only option after being told it would be very unlikely i carried my own. I looked into it and rang a few clinics to get more info and rough costings, i couldn't believe how expensive it was going to be   
Defiantly give IVF a go first if you can, it worked for me after being told otherwise.
Sorry i couldn't be more help xxx


----------



## marleymoo (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi Ticky,
Thank you for taking the time to reply, I appreciate it 
Congratulations, I am glad IVF worked for you. 
Yes, expense is a worry. I guess because I am not entitled to IVF on the NHS (my partner has 2 sons from a previous relationship) and my fear of IVF not working, I got to thinking, why not surrogacy?
I know it's not great to think in money but it's a reality of our situation.
May I ask what kind of costs you were quoted? Just to give me an idea. Boy, it feels weird trying to have a baby and thinking in pounds and pence. Sad but very true. I guess I'll just have to get used to it 
Love,
Marls
xx


----------



## Ticky (Feb 21, 2012)

Hun the financial strain was the hardest part of committing to IVF for me, i ended up sharing my eggs just so i could afford it. 
I was quoted between £12000 and £16000 to use my eggs, Dh sperm but to be placed in my sister. Its so expensive but when you think about it its double the drugs and double the operations. 
xxx


----------



## marleymoo (Nov 22, 2011)

Hey Ticky, thanks for getting back to me. I am thinking of setting up a savings account for IVF, taking a year off and then seeing how I feel. Although my plans change by the day, hours, minute, second!
I have also contacted a 'egg sharing' clinic. 
I see you are 6 weeks pregnant, that is amazing 
All the very best.
Hugs,
Marls,
xx


----------



## Stubborn (Jul 1, 2011)

We are in a similar situation. My SIL offered when I was told I needed a hyst so we had IVF and froze the embies.  We are going for FET in April  
We had the IVF (privately) in Bristol (cost about £5-6K) and are having the FET in Cardiff (with blood tests etc cost a similar about - but we haven't added it up because it would give DH the heebie-jeebies  ).  Bristol don't do surrogacy so we had to shop around for somewhere that did.

It is a wonderful thing to offer to a sibling, and DH and I are soo grateful to her for giving us this chance   

Best of luck


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

You can cut down prices by going to Czech or Serum, Greece etc if you take you your surrogate with you- they were happy to do it for me.
Lx


----------



## marleymoo (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks for the replies ladies. My sister lives in Turkey, I wonder if they do surrogacy there? xx


----------

